# Sharing Hard Drive using old-style 'dome/UFO' Airport Extreme



## heathjames (Jun 13, 2008)

Hiya. I realise this thread is quite old now ... but ... I have an old style 'dome' Airport Extreme BS (purchased circa 2001/02) .. when I attach a USB HD to it, nothing seems to be recognised (although a printer is recognised) .. and the most recent version of the OSX airport configuration program has the 'drives' tab greyed out ... is there ANY way of convincing the AEBS that it can use and share the HD?

Thanks!!


----------

